# TUNKS KNOT



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

HAVE NEVER USED THIS KNOT BEFORE {TUNKS KNOT}AND VERY UNFAMILIAR WITH IT,NEVER HAVE SEEN IT ON ANOTHER SITE BUT THIS ONE-HAS ANYBODY EVER SEEN IT SOMEWHERE ELSE?CAN YOU HYPLINK THE SITE I DONT SEEM TO BE DOING IT RIGHT
NEED TO SEE ANOTHER DIAGRAM.THANKS T.Q.


----------

